# CPU Watercoolingsystem geschlossen Gesucht.



## wheeler (29. November 2015)

Servus,
ich suche fuer meinen alten amd X4 nur eine cpu wasserkühlung.hatte das schonmal in der vergangenheit.Hab aber keine ahnung mehr,von welchem hersteller das war.
könnt ihr mir paar tips geben,oder link?
danke


----------



## Xanten (29. November 2015)

Welches Mobo? Habe ein aufgepimte Kompaktkühlung( Tt water3.0 pro mit 2x Aerocool DS Edition weiß 120) für AM3 und AM3+ ( passt auch für Intel 1366/1150)rumliegen.
mfG


----------



## rackcity (30. November 2015)

würde da eher einen lukü nutzen, sollte reichen.

@ Xanten:

angebote, verkäufe, infos, .. sind nur im martplatz gestattet as far as i know.


----------

